# Betta Tubes and Towers For Sale!!!!



## ricepattyfish5

Hello everyone!!! I have a posting in the classifieds of betta tubes and towers!! They are great for bettas as well as every other kind of fish!!! Check it out here: Betta Tubes and Towers For Sale!!!!

Thank you and I hope to hear from you guys soon!!!


----------



## koreanlife

*Plant protectors!*

nice!


----------



## ricepattyfish5

koreanlife said:


> nice!


thanks!! I have a lot of colors available now and more options!! Maybe you will decide to pick one or two up soon!! I'm on ebay as well: Betta Fish Tubes and Towers Tank Aquarium Decorations Ornaments | eBay

They are all still for sale and shipping is inexpensive!!


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Lots of colors and many different ways to customize!! Order now!!!


----------

